# Opium in Afghanistan: A bad trip



## Bigmac (17 May 2007)

Below is an excellent article on the opium issue in Afghanistan. They provide a very good overview of how the opium production finances Taliban activity and how farmers have no choice but to grow poppies. They give good ideas on how to lessen or stop the opium production in the country but like most ideas you have to convince others to go along with them.



> *Opium in Afghanistan: A bad trip *
> 
> By Hayder Mili and Jacob Townsend
> 
> ...



more on link: http://www.atimes.com/atimes/South_Asia/IE18Df05.html


----------



## Spartan (18 May 2007)

I'm just wondering if the experts are right - if governments should buy up the opium and resell it to the pharmaceutical companies. I remember reading that Afghanistan alone could provide all the opiate for all of Africa's needs (nevermind the world's). This would have to be done while trying to help find another crop for the farmers to grow (and supporting the initial transition to this new crop).


----------



## vangemeren (18 May 2007)

In my opinion to get rid of the crop sucessfully, there has to be a compairable substitute in terms of economic returns and ease of growth for the poor farmers or else they won't buy into any drug control measures.


----------



## tdwebste (18 May 2007)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> In my opinion to get rid of the crop sucessfully, there has to be a compairable substitute in terms of economic returns and ease of growth for the poor farmers or else they won't buy into any drug control measures.



I don't agree. I grew up as farmer, and there isn't much money in crowing corn, there is lot more in marijuana. 
We didn't grow corn because it had comparable economic returns, but because growing marijuana met the police and bank took your farm.


----------



## a_majoor (18 May 2007)

There is a lot unsaid in that article:

1. Most farmers grow opium under compulsion. Despite what the "Farm gate" price is quoted, the farmers themselves don't see much of that.

2. Growing Opium is ileagal under Afghan law. Forcing the farmers to grow opium separates them from the government, and ensures that if they are caught and the harvest eradicated, they get nothing. (If they refuse to plant poppies they will be featured on a Taliban snuff video, so either alternative is unappealing).

3. Opium is inedible, so farmers are now at the mercy of whoever controls the food supply, since they will have very little food for themselves. Lots of incentive for the Taliban to get a lock on the local merchants as well..

Opium sales drive the logistical side of the insurgency, but is also part of a campaign to destabilize the rural economy and drive farmers away from the government. If cash was the only reason to grow opium, then the proper economic response is to grow as little as possible and drive up the price..


----------

